
What do you use spaced repetition to learn, and what have the benefits been? - arikr
In this thread multiple answers say Anki&#x2F;spaced repetition.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20920635<p>Spaced repetition users, what are you using it to learn and what have the benefits been?<p>Especially interested in people using it for things other than school&#x2F;studying&#x2F;grades.
======
mindcrime
Mainly for learning the letters of the greek alphabet. I have an Anki deck for
that. Why? Because those symbols are so frequently used in math, and I
instinctively try to subvocalize mathematical symbols in my head when I see
them, and if I see a symbol I can't "pronounce" something in my brain puts an
"ABORT! ABORT!!!" message in the queue. So even if I don't know what, say,
"xi" means in a given context, if I can at least have the pronunciation as a
placeholder, parsing can continue, and I can look up the details after I've
read the passage I'm working on.

------
madhadron
I used it for quickly acquiring vocabulary in multiple languages when I was
living in Europe, and later when I was learning enough Japanese to get by
during my vacation in Japan. It makes acquiring five to ten new words a day
sustainable.

